# Anyone hav a link to the store volume levels thread



## Targetking (Oct 26, 2021)

Appreciat ed.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2021)

Volume classifications are based on yearly sales, and go as such.


AAA+ $85M and above
AAA $77.3 - $85
AA+ $69.5 - $77.3
AA $60.5 - $69.5
A+ $51.5 - $60.5
A $42 - $51.5
B $32.5 - $42
C $23 - $32.5
D $23 or less
ULV is an acronym meaning ultra-low volume and is typically used in reference to D and C volume stores.
From your other thread.


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/ever-had-your-store-change-volume-levels-during-your-tenures-at-target.27205/


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2021)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/whats-the-difference-betwween-volumelevels.27192/#post-626969
		



			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/whats-the-largest-target-youve-ever-seen.27196/
		



			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/how-many-2-3-story-targets-are-there.27244/
		



			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/biggest-target-in-michigan.27263/#post-628429


----------



## Targetking (Oct 27, 2021)

we're a C. could move up to B if we have strong november and december.


----------

